# Foros Novedades Seminarios, Conferencias y Eventos  SEPA: Cultivo de Arándanos

## inform@cción

*Seminario de Especialización en Procesos Agrícolas*  *Logo SEPA.jpg*  *CULTIVO DE ARÁNDANOS:* _Mitos y realidades en Perú_  MARTES 12 OCTUBRE 2010 / ICA - Perú
Hotel Las Dunas (Salón Presidente)
Av. La Angostura 400. Ica - Perú.    *EXPOSITORES:*   *Humberto Serri G. :* Ingeniero Agrónomo, Mg.Sc. Dr (c). Profesor Asociado. Departamento Producción Vegetal. Universidad de Concepción, Chile.  *Iván Vidal P. :* Ingeniero Agrónomo, M.Sc., Dr. Profesor Titular. Departamento de Suelos. Universidad de Concepción, Chile.  *Manuel Faundes S. :* Ingeniero Agrónomo, Mg.Sc., Dr (c) .Profesor Asistente. Departamento de Producción Vegetal. Universidad de Concepción, Chile.  *Fermando Cillóniz B. :* Ingeniero Economista, UNI; MBA Universidad de Pennsylvania (USA). - *inform@cción*.    *PROGRAMA:*   
15.00 / 15.30 Inscripciones. 
15.30 / 15.40 Fernando Cillóniz. *inform@cción* _Presentación - Inauguración_  
15.40 / 16.10 Humberto Serri. _Variedades, Principales Características de los Arándanos._ 
16.10 / 16.50 Humberto Serri. _Fisiología y Manejo del Cultivo Arándanos._  
16.50 / 17.35 Iván Vidal. _Nutrición y Fertirrigación de Arándanos._ 
17.35 / 18.05 Receso de café. 
18.05 / 18.40 Manuel Faundes _Estructura de Costos y Flujo de Caja._ 
18.40 / 19.10 Manuel Faundes _Presentaciones y Mercado de Arándanos._  
19.10 / 19.40 Mesa redonda. 
19.40 Brindis.  - *FICHA DE INSCRIPCIÓN* - Temas similares: ASESORAMIENTO EN CULTIVO DE ARANDANOS Aplicaciones biotecnológicas para el cultivo de arándanos SEPA: De Fertirriego (25 y 26 de mayo, 2010) SEPA: De Fisiología Vegetal (07 y 08 de abril, 2010) SEPA: De Cultivo y Comercialización del PALTO (24 Y 25 de febrero, 2010)

----------


## miriamemilia

Buenas tardes me gustaria saber si hay un costo especial para estudiantes ,ya que estoy muy interesada en asistir.
Gracias.
Saludos.
MIRIAM EMILIA ESCOBAR AQUINO

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola miriamemilia: 
Con tu credencial de estudiante, supongo que te puedo conseguir un descuento del 20%; pero te lo confirmo el lunes que viene porque ya se fueron todos a sus casas. 
Saludos

----------


## miriamemilia

Muchas gracias, espero su respuesta. Ademas si es que hubiera descuento  quizas vayamos varios de la universidad.
Saludos.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Muchas gracias, espero su respuesta. Ademas si es que hubiera descuento quizas vayamos varios de la universidad.
> Saludos.

 Estimada miriamemilia: 
Ya coordiné con la persona encargada para que te den un descuento del 20% para ti y tus amigos estudiantes. Comunícate con Sonia del Castillo al 241-4422, y dile que llamas de parte de Bruno Cillóniz -de AgroFórum.pe- para inscribirte en el SEPA de Arándanos, con el descuento para estudiantes. 
Es importante que tú y todos tus amigos que quieran el descuento, presenten su carnet de estudiante a la hora de hacer el pago, o a la hora de ingresar al seminario. 
La verdad que creo que es una buena oportunidad para que los interesados en este cultivo puedan aprender un poco de la experiencia de los expositores que dictarán el SEPA de Arándanos en Ica. Ojo que es un cultivo nuevo en el Perú, que podría traer gandes beneficios a los que primeros logren dominarlo y comercializarlo en los mercados internacionales. 
Saludos; y espero que les sea de utilidad el seminario.  :Wink:

----------


## jsimon

Muy buenas noches, lamentablemente no pude asistir al seminario por encontrarme por motivos laborales en la ciudad de Lima, llame a los teléfonos de contacto preguntando si habría una próxima programación y me proporcionaron un numero telefónico pero lamentablemente no me contestan. 
Al respecto me preguntaba si me podrían proporcionar en archivo magnético la información brindada en la charla o quizás compartir para todos los miembros del foro el archivo en Power Point. 
Saludos,  JS

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Muy buenas noches, lamentablemente no pude asistir al seminario por encontrarme por motivos laborales en la ciudad de Lima, llame a los teléfonos de contacto preguntando si habría una próxima programación y me proporcionaron un numero telefónico pero lamentablemente no me contestan. 
> Al respecto me preguntaba si me podrían proporcionar en archivo magnético la información brindada en la charla o quizás compartir para todos los miembros del foro el archivo en Power Point. 
> Saludos,  JS

 Hola jsimon: 
Déjame consultar con las personas encargadas en *inform@cción* para ver si puedo conseguir el material para publicarlo gratuitamente aquí en AgroFórum.pe, porque hay otras personas interesadas al igual que tú, que no pudieron asistir al seminario por algún motivo. 
De lo contrario, es seguro que te puedo conseguir toda la data del seminario, pero pagando por ella. No sé exactamente cuánto, pero te aviso si me dicen que la info no es de acceso libre y gratuito -como espero que sea-. 
Saludos

----------


## Sandra Maldonado

Estimado señor(a),  
Respecto a su consulta, nosotros contamos con un cd del curso el cual contiene todas las presentaciones, el costo es de US$30.00 (Inc. IGV). 
Si está interesado por favor comuníquese conmigo para coordinar el envío. 
Saludos,  
Sandra Maldonado sm.inform@ccion.com.pe

----------

